# Disable Symantec Endpoint Protection is Greyed out



## davidpat (Aug 23, 2005)

How do I make the "Disable Symantec Endpoint Protection" active. The corp policy has it grey, but I need to be able to disable it. I'm sure there is a tweak in the registry, but I need help finding it.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

the corporate policy has it greyed out due to their network admins group policy. In short, they disabled that function for a reason. You will need to take it up with the IT department of your corporation.

I'll leave this open for your response, but I can tell you now that there is nothing we can do to assist you in bypassing restrictions that your corporate system engineers have put in place. 

Also, as an aside, I work as an SE, and we have fired people in the past for attempting to bypass our group policies.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

okay, I'm going to close this now. Again, you need to contact your IT department and go from there.

thanks, 

v


----------

